# Fisherman's knot



## pmedic (Mar 29, 2008)

New to fly fishing last year and I'm wondering what everyone's take is on the fisherman's knot. I use it exclusively (line, leader, tippet, and fly) but have never seen it recommended. What are the pros and cons of using this knot? I do relatively well on the water but I'm wondering if I should be doing things differently to improve results? What are some of the advantages of using different knots? Does it affect my presentation? 

I mean...it IS the fishermans knot after all!


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Probably would be a good knot for leader to tippet but I don't understand how you use that to tie the fly on to the tippet?? I use the double palomar knot a lot to connect leader to tippet but I think it has more to do with personal preference than anything. Also, using the fisherman's knot for line to leader may be a little bulky to get through the guides but I could be wrong... never tried it.

Here's a good site for fishing knots as well as almost any other use you might need a knot for!

http://www.animatedknots.com/indexfishing.php


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Thats a good resourse. Looks like I use the trilene knot almost exclusively.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I use a nail knot tied with a tying tool instead of a nail for just about everything flyfishing. I use it to tie leader to fly line. I use a double nail knot to tie leader segments to make my own custom leaders, leader to tippet and tippet to fly. I use it mostly because it is super easy and fast to tie especially with a tying tool and a pair of hemostats even with fingers that work like toes. It also has a very low profile making it harder to see and easier to pass through guides and because it "slips" it gets tighter with tension making it very secure. I have NEVER had one fail (tippet break off yes but knot fail...NEVER). It is shown in the link Jitterbug posted. Tying tools are inexpensive (about 5 bucks) and come in a variety of different styles. My 2 cents.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I have been sick this weekend so I pulled out an old fly line and some 20 lb line and just practiced my knots all weekend. Nothing worse than wasting precious fishing time messing around with knots.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Campfire- you need to learn another knot-That nail knot is a very good knot for it's intended usage but you should be able to tie a clinch knot or the trilene knot or another in your sleep faster than you can pull a nail knot tool out of your vest. Some of the leader to fly knots you should be able to tie with a fraction of an inch waste also. Make that tippet spool last as long as it can.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Campfire- you need to learn another knot-That nail knot is a very good knot for it's intended usage but you should be able to tie a clinch knot or the trilene knot or another in your sleep faster than you can pull a nail knot tool out of your vest.


Too much talk of Campfire & his tool!

I use a variation of the palomar for leader-to-fly and it's stronger than the line as well as fast to tie.

I use interlocking perfection loops for leader-to-tippet. It's a very strong connection and allows for quick tippet changes without retying or direct tool contact.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Campfire- you need to learn another knot-That nail knot is a very good knot for it's intended usage but you should be able to tie a clinch knot or the trilene knot or another in your sleep faster than you can pull a nail knot tool out of your vest. Some of the leader to fly knots you should be able to tie with a fraction of an inch waste also. Make that tippet spool last as long as it can.


How do you know how long it takes me to get my tool out? :wink:


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

campfire said:


> Packfish said:
> 
> 
> > Campfire- you need to learn another knot-That nail knot is a very good knot for it's intended usage but you should be able to tie a clinch knot or the trilene knot or another in your sleep faster than you can pull a nail knot tool out of your vest. Some of the leader to fly knots you should be able to tie with a fraction of an inch waste also. Make that tippet spool last as long as it can.
> ...


I don't even want to know the answer to that question -)O(- lol


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I carry binocs and a microscope. :lol: 

Just saying there are certain knots that are used for certain things. One can do whatever one wants .


----------

